# Pomp and Circumstance... Help!



## The Student (Jul 4, 2010)

Hello everyone! I am new to the enjoyment of classical music, and have been taking a music course this semester. I am doing a final paper on Pomp and Circumstance March No. 1 by Edward Elgar. I am needing to produce information such as tempo, dynamics, melody and rhythm. 

At this point, I have defined all these items this semester, and have applied them to the correct musical styles. I have done this, however, with the text book walking me through the course. The text does not teach how to read music, nor does it teach how to identify these aspects while listening to a piece. 

This paper is due tomorrow at 11PM United States, Texas, Central time. If you just want to give me answers that is fine, but I would much rather someone teach me how to find what I need to find on my own if that can be done. I plan on broadening my Classical music experience after this course, and would like to have some back round on how to do it. 

The course I decided to take is for Music Majors, which I am not. But in reading reviews, I could take an easy skate through course, where if you can breath and write your name you get an A, or this course that is hard, requires several hours a night, and I walk away actually knowing something I didn't know before... Why pay for a course if you are not going to learn anything?

So if anyone can help steer me in the correct direction, it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## The Student (Jul 4, 2010)

So in looking at the sheet music I just found online, is 2/4 considered duple on the rhythmic pace meter? Triple would be 6/3, 9/3 etc. correct?


----------



## The Student (Jul 4, 2010)

And its is disjunct correct? Because the melody has many leaps. Or am I completely misunderstanding the many leaps of the melody idea. Conjunct is supposed to be smooth, small intervals. It all sounds "smooth" to because if it wasn't, it would be noise... I'm kinda lost...


----------

